# HELP from moderator(problems joining)



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

Hi,having a problem with payment as follows:-

want to pay by Switch,enter details etc.
click continue.
sign pops up saying my e-mail & card are registered with paypal & log on

Have not used paypal for 2yrs,and have not a clue what my p/word was

just want to pay by debit card,but it wont let ME :x

Can u advise
TIA


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Yuo have email


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

e-mail received,
Thanks


----------

